# Gaggia D90 3 Group



## Cleggy (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi,

I've got my eyes on a Gaggia D90 3 Group. It looks like a nice machine but I've no experience with them. Has anyone got any advice on them?

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

For home or commercial enviroment?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You'll need a 20amp power supply...and lots of space (!)


----------



## Cleggy (Jun 12, 2016)

It's gone now. It was incredibly cheap at £99!! Space isn't an issue I've got a full cellar to play with







Still it was overkill really... I just love a bargain


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Cleggy said:


> It's gone now. It was incredibly cheap at £99!! Space isn't an issue I've got a full cellar to play with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But was it







 £££££££££££££££££


----------

